# part numbers for EZ CAT6 connectors



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

First result on Google when searching for "EZ CAT6 ".

https://www.platinumtools.com/products/connectors/ez-rj45-cat6-connectors-100010c/


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

^^^ platinum tools is what I buy.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Heres the items I use/have.

Crimper: 100054C
CAT6 RJ45: 202010J
CAT 5E RJ45: 202003J

Any CAT 5E or CAT6 RJ45 keystone jack will work for the female end. I have the Klein spring loaded punchdown tool. Was worth every penny.

If you need many, it's cheaper to but the 500 pack. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

:devil3:Need me to quote you a price for them? I can have them drop shipped


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/646922032/vintage-pez-candy-keychain-looney-toons?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_b-accessories-keychains_and_lanyards-keychains&utm_custom1=7d5319b7-f77a-4d4f-8aff-54667045941e&utm_content=bing_352012639_1306219963150938_81638774141627_pla-4585238367949355la-4585238367949355_c__646922032&msclkid=1ebd1a243192154f9e3046b68c06d816


----------

